# The October Bite is On at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
October 17, 2019*






*From the Guides​**Capt. Cooper Hartmann* â€" Folks often excel in the face of adversity, and thatâ€™s exactly what my Saturday guests were forced to do. They awakened to 57-degree weather accompanied by a 25mph wind, but they held things together and managed an early morning limit of redfish.






​
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* â€" Wednesday provided bumpy weather with the passing of a cool front, but my guys hung in there and put together a really nice box of keeper fish. With the reinforcing cold blast and winds upwards of 30mph, we had had enough fun for one day.

*Capt. Doug Russell* â€" Fallâ€™s first significant cold front rolled through town Friday, but my Saturday guests decided to ride out the windy morning and chilly temperatures in their search for what they came for. They were well rewarded for their efforts as they discovered that the cooler conditions sparked a hot redfish bite. Good job guys!






​
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* â€" Columbus Day turned into Fun Day as the wind laid and my guests got into the fishing groove early. A special bonus holiday gift today was this 8lb. flounder â€" she was THICK!

*Capt. Cody Spencer* â€" Letâ€™s face it, Saturday morningâ€™s weather was less than favorable for fishing, but my guests put on their winter jackets and went to work on the fish! They managed a fine limit of reds and a couple bonus speckled trout. It was a beautiful site indeed!






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt *â€" Tuesday marked day #4 following the latest cold front, and it turned out being a gorgeous day. Partly cloudy skies and mild weather conditions provided a great fishing atmosphere for my guests who spent the morning getting their fill of both speckled trout and redfish.

*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* â€" Rainy conditions threatened to push us off the bay on Wednesday, but my crew stuck it out and caught some great redfish as a result. Temperatures are going to be on the rise throughout the weekend, which should trigger an increased bite until Sunday night or Monday morning when we receive out next frontal system. Letâ€™s go fishinâ€™!






​
*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* â€" The fall weather pattern has provided my guests with some fantastic fishing lately, especially in the redfish department. A number of â€œstudsâ€ like this one have been landed over the course of the past few days.

*Capt. Todd Jones* â€" Wednesdayâ€™s weather slowed the bite a little, but not the smiles! Youâ€™d never know my guests had just been through an hour long rain storm, 25 mph north winds, and a 15 degree temperature drop! Nice effort today!






​
*Capt. Rudy Briseno* â€" Mondayâ€™s guests have been coming to Bay Flats Lodge since 1998, and theyâ€™re still having fun with us today. It was a true pleasure meeting these folks and fishing with them, and they didnâ€™t do too bad either. They made quick work of the redfish this morning, and found a few black drum to add to the mix. Hope to these guys again soon!

_Contact Us Today to Reserve Your Dates​_*2019-20 Winter Fishing Special​**(888) 677-4868​*Bay Flats Lodge is offering special pricing to make your next corporate trip even easier during December and January. So, take advantage of great pricing, warm fires and cold air to make your next family or corporate event something special.






​
The following conditions apply to the 2019-20 Winter Fishing Special:
â€¢	Live bait and Texas Hotel Tax costs not included.
â€¢	When rescheduling due to bad weather, we will allow you to reschedule your trip any time within the following 12-months.
â€¢	If you reschedule for any reason other than bad weather, you will be required to reschedule your trip for the period of Dec. 2020 thru Jan. 2021.

Equipment:
â€¢	Simms Chest-Wader Rentals + Boots are $35/day
â€¢	Simms Wading Boot Rentals (Boots Only) is $20/day
â€¢	If you plan to wade fish, please bring your own rods & reels. Rod and reel rental is $30 per day (we supply rods & reels when fishing from the boat).

*The October Bite is On​*Finally, cooler air is sinking down here to the mid coast and we hope to soon be experiencing weekly blasts from the North as the season changes further toward fall and winter. The days are already becoming shorter, and the water temperatures have declined to the comfortable 80â€™s (and even into the 70â€™s with these fronts). This means drastic changes for the fish from when the water was near 90 degrees â€" theyâ€™ll now have more oxygen and more energy.

The tides have remained high over the past week, and when you couple that with cooler water and high wind the fish have been eager to gorge themselves on just about any type of bait - live, dead and artificial. As an example, we have boxed more of each variety of fish these past three days than we caught in a full week when the water was hot. Just like us humans, the fish are gearing up for the winter by putting on thicker layers of fat in order to be able to survive and thrive during the colder months.

Itâ€™s no wonder why October is one of our busiest months at the Lodge for guests who love to get in on some hot fishing action during a comfortable time of the year. There may still be a couple openings though because even the best planners have conflicts that come up and force rescheduling. If youâ€™re wondering whether we can accommodate your trip to the Lodge, just give us a call. You donâ€™t want to miss out on this action right now, and itâ€™s a good time to bring beginner anglers along too. The pace of the bite varies throughout the day of course, and depends on the cycle of the moon and how it all relates to tide, but forget the complicated details of all that and just come fishing with us at Bay Flats Lodge.

*Weâ€™re Now Accepting Applications for Full-Time Fishing Guides​*








*CLICK HERE TO APPLY*​
Do you have all required Federal and State credentials, and are they all current and up to date?
- USCG OUPV (6-Pack) License
- American Red Cross First-Aid and CPR Card
- Active Membership/Participant in Random Drug and Alcohol Testing Program 
Management System or Consortium Program
- USCG Medical Certificate
- TP&WD Guide License
- Texas Saltwater Fishing License
- TWIC Card - Does NOT need to be current, but must have one.

You must also possess the following:
-	Good communication skills.
-	A strong work ethic.
-	A positive and service-oriented attitude.
-	Self-motivation.
-	A willingness and ability to work with people (customers).
-	Extraordinary good manners and an ability to be courteous at all times.
-	Ability to maintain a clean, neat appearance at all times.
*CLICK HERE TO APPLY*​
*To arrange a meeting, please call TJ Christensen at (361) 746-0248​*
*Dockside with Randy Brown​*_BFL Manager​_Today as I was going about some of my morning responsibilities here at the Lodge, I came across a small armadillo. This little guy was making his way across our lawn while on an errand, whose purpose only he knew. Armadillos donâ€™t see very well so coming up from behind him I got within about 15 feet. Armadillos do hear well, however, so when he discovered me close-by he headed out of the yard and into some nearby brush. Watching this visitor depart, I couldnâ€™t help but think about how my sudden appearance changed the course of his day.

Things come out of the blue sometimes and we get blindsided. Sometimes the surprises are good, and theyâ€™re sometimes not so good. Life has a tendency to throw curveballs at us that are not always easy to reach. Here at Bay Flats Lodge, we do our best to adjust to lifeâ€™s surprises. Things like foul weather, unexpected boat maintenance, equipment malfunctions, and all sorts of other surprises come and go, but we do our level best to make sure our guests get the trip they want if at all possible. We canâ€™t guarantee a surprise-free trip when you come to Bay Flats Lodge, but we can promise to handle the surprises to the best of our ability.

*What Our Recent Guests Are Saying​*_Capt. Perry Rankin is a great guide! - *Vance W. 10/17/19*

Capt. Todd Jones was my guide, and I canâ€™t brag on him enough - great guy, very knowledgeable, and he absolutely loves to fish! Iâ€™ll definitely book a trip of my own in the future, and will request Capt. Todd as my guide. The Lodge also served the most amazing food I've ever had! - *Mark M. 10/17/19*

The staff, the food, and the accommodations were great! We had a great time with Capt. Heath Borchert - he took care of us! - *Aaron D. 10/16/19*

Staff and food were excellent! Our room was clean and accommodating. Great, top-notch facility! - *Jack O. 10/16/19*

Great place in every way. We will be sending you many referrals. Your food service was perfect in every way! In this survey, "well above average" is not enough of a superlative for the excellence you provide! - *Rick B. 10/15/19*

I loved hearing one of your female staff employees at breakfast say, "Good morning," every time we walked in. She said it like she meant it, and not like she was saying it just because she had to. First-class operation - loved the attention to detail. Amazing job by everyone there! - *Shane O. 10/15/19*_

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 20 % Precip.*
Sun and clouds mixed. Slight chance of a rain shower. High around 75F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip.*
Sunny. High 81F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip.*
A mainly sunny sky. High near 85F. Winds SW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip.*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 83F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 90 % Precip.*
Thunderstorms likely. High 82F. SSW winds shifting to NW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Tuesday 0 % Precip.*
Sunshine. High 74F. Winds NNE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip.*
Plentiful sunshine. High near 80F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 80.0 degrees
Seadrift 85.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 81.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle





​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Redfish Log Book*






Late season high tide approaches find us weaving and winding the Delta back country. Many of these localsâ€™ fish may have never heard or seen another boat in months, but with high fall tides our approach is trolling motor on-off, power pole down-up, and get ready to roll.


----------

